# halloween clocks that run backwards



## btaz68 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello

Time doesn't stand still, but a Sinister Clock turns time backwards!

You spend your whole life telling time and rarely think twice about
glancing at a clock. But when you look at a Sinister Clock, you can't
help but pause and try to figure out whats different about it. A
Sinister Clock is guaranteed to mess with anyone's mind.

Adorned with spooky artwork, a Sinister Clock will give any room a
creepy vibe at any time of the year. Sinister Clocks are an excellent
conversation piece for collectors of the weird and bizarre. Great for
the home, office, game room or dungeon. Each design is available in
backward, inverted or plain. More designs are being added every month. 

Now you can have Sinister Clocks for your stores. Each clock measures
13.125” diameter with a 12” clock face, and is proudly made in the USA.
For more information about Sinister Clocks and how to purchase these
unique timepieces, check out sinisterclocks.com


----------

